# keeping and breeding grasshoppers



## lychas (Aug 6, 2006)

just wondering if someone can help me with breeding grasshoppers, my dragons love em, more then anything else, they hesitate with roaches and crickets but go crazy over grasshoppers, i caught a few young ones this mornin, how can i raise and breed them?


----------



## Gigas (Aug 6, 2006)

Breeding Locusts
If you are wanting to breed your own locust them all that's needed is a 4 inch deep dish filled with silver sand or sharp sand. The sand should be kept moist by wetting it and adding a few drops of water each day, you don't want the sand wet though, just moist.

The female locust will position herself over the sand dish and push her back end in to it to deposit up to 200 eggs. Keep if your tank is the correct temperature (see above) then the locusts will emerge after 10 - 12 days. 

The young can be fed on the same material as the adults and will go through several (5) instar moultings before becoming adult - you'll probably have used them by this time though

They eat pretty much anything,

Source= http://www.easyinsects.co.uk/livefood/locusts/index.html


----------



## jarrell (Aug 6, 2006)

pretty much like crickets, but use sand as the breeding material.


----------



## lychas (Aug 6, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## sick4x4 (Aug 6, 2006)

lychas said:
			
		

> just wondering if someone can help me with breeding grasshoppers, my dragons love em, more then anything else, they hesitate with roaches and crickets but go crazy over grasshoppers, i caught a few young ones this mornin, how can i raise and breed them?


and if u breed enough i'll buy some!!!!


----------



## lychas (Aug 6, 2006)

sorry, i'm all the way over here in australia


----------



## Stylopidae (Aug 7, 2006)

sick4x4 said:
			
		

> and if u breed enough i'll buy some!!!!


I'm going to be working on this this later this month in a 10 gallon tank. If It's successful, then I'll be selling here on the boards.

Feeder locusts are a desert species. Anyone have any idea what I could do for a temperate species?


----------



## sick4x4 (Aug 7, 2006)

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> I'm going to be working on this this later this month in a 10 gallon tank. If It's successful, then I'll be selling here on the boards.
> 
> Feeder locusts are a desert species. Anyone have any idea what I could do for a temperate species?


keep me posted please,


----------



## Gigas (Aug 7, 2006)

lower the temp, and mist the food every 2 days, its how they get their moisture


----------



## lychas (Aug 7, 2006)

my starter animals are wild caught small brown grasshoppers out of my backyard, will try and get pics


----------



## Tleilaxu (Aug 7, 2006)

I have had difficuly in getting Carlina locusts to breed let alone lay eggs or mate, they make good pets though even if they do eat a lot. What really cool is they come in several cool morphs, I have seen orange, red, yellow, beige, brown, grey, speckled, and slate white. I also love their black wings with the yellow band along the edge.

http://www.cirrusimage.com/Orthoptera/Carolina_grasshopper_2.jpg

Normal morph.


----------



## bugmankeith (Aug 7, 2006)

Thats cool, wish I saw grasshoppers here.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Aug 7, 2006)

bugmankeith said:
			
		

> Thats cool, wish I saw grasshoppers here.


They should be where you are... they range through out NA.


----------



## bugmankeith (Aug 7, 2006)

All I get are an occasional katydid, and some crickets (mainly field cricket and snowy tree cricket)  I have never seen a grasshopper or locust?


----------



## 8ball (Aug 9, 2006)

So they dont need to drink water?


----------



## Stylopidae (Aug 9, 2006)

Tleilaxu this  is the type of grasshopper I'm going to attempt to use as a feeder. Have you ever tried with this type of hopper before?

Can anyone get me a scientiffic name?

Although hoppers are awesome feeders, I honestly think any one of my Ts would prefer  these


----------



## jarrell (Aug 9, 2006)

hehe nice looking hoppers^^^


----------



## Tleilaxu (Aug 11, 2006)

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> Tleilaxu this  is the type of grasshopper I'm going to attempt to use as a feeder. Have you ever tried with this type of hopper before?
> 
> Can anyone get me a scientiffic name?
> 
> Although hoppers are awesome feeders, I honestly think any one of my Ts would prefer  these


I have seen them before but I have never tried to raise them, they are feisty when restrained though so not really good T food....


----------



## lychas (Aug 11, 2006)

one of mine just moulted the other day, it now has wings, i guess that means its adult? how do i sex them?


----------



## Tleilaxu (Aug 11, 2006)

Females are generally larger than males, also fatter than males.


----------



## Stylopidae (Aug 12, 2006)

Females will be larger and have a pointed abdomen, or an ovipositor depending on species.

Males will be smaller and have a more blunt, curved abdomen


----------



## padkison (Aug 12, 2006)

Grasshopper sexing guide

View attachment 56136


----------



## ulg (Aug 27, 2009)

*what is different between locustus and grasshopper*

Dear all 
I want to breed  grasshopper for sale but I dont know what is different  between  Grasshopper and Locustus also cricet 

how can i  know which one is Grasshopper ?

and which ones Lizard's favorite?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Arachno Veteran (Aug 30, 2009)

bugmankeith said:


> All I get are an occasional katydid, and some crickets (mainly field cricket and snowy tree cricket)  I have never seen a grasshopper or locust?


Wow - you see snowy tree crickets? How cool! Seen any lately?
What type of katydids have you seen? The big goofy looking ones? Or the smaller neat/colorful ones? I used to do some nature exploring on LI. I'm in NY.

But Snowy Tree Crickets are awesome!

Al


----------



## Venari (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry to revive an older thread, but I'm curious.  Where can I get some starter grasshoppers to try my hand at breeding them?  Are they noisy? Stinky? better than crickets? how big are the "pinheads"?


----------

